# My MAC Collection



## fingie (Dec 28, 2007)

It's not as big as some of yours, but it works for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I add to it practically weekly though, so it should be interesting to see how often I need to update this!

I didn't take a picture of my face products (Prep + Prime, SFF, Loose Powder, Blot Powder, Fix +, Strobe Cream, Makeup Remover, etc)
I also somehow missed Humid, Plushlash, Boot Black & Engraved liners. Oh well.

Sorry for the weird way I organized some of them, I went by name vs color family to make it easier on myself to label. (and yes, I'm aware that I messed up a few haha)






Holiday Set Pigment Vials



Tendertones



Eyeshadows part 1



Eyeshadows part 2



Fluidlines



Blushes//Face part 1



Blushes//Face part 2



Paintpots




Pigments [41 of them!]



Shadesticks & Various lip/brow/eye liners



Where they live



Where my brushes live



Where lippies live (the other l/s that don't fit go into my Caboodles traincase)



Holiday lip sets in no particular order, but I know that all of the ones on the right are Plushglasses. + Valentines & Lil Sizzler gelees
















[the last pic was from my haul today]

I hope you guys enjoyed the pics!
Also, don't mind the damage my 18month old has done to a few of my products :cough:: peachykeen ::cough:


----------



## macface (Dec 28, 2007)

wow you have some nice stuff.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow, that's a really great collection!!  Looks like you've got a great start, and there's some good stuff this next year to add to it!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 28, 2007)

That's a pretty awesome collection!


----------



## n_c (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice collection


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 28, 2007)

your collection is gorgeous! and make bigger than mine! heheh.


----------



## nunu (Dec 28, 2007)

i love your collection!! I used the holliday containers to store my brushes, eyeliners and shadesticks too!!


----------



## frocher (Dec 28, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow I'm in awe that you started getting MAC earlier this year and are all the way up to what you have there! I'm jealous of all your full pigment jars! 

And I like how you store your lipglasses in the pigment curiositease lids upside down--thats exactly what I do--they look so pretty!!

Nice collection and I'm sure it'll grow a lot next year with the many great looking collections on the horizon!!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice stuff!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 29, 2007)

Lovelookingatitall!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 29, 2007)

That is such a fabulous collection!  Thank you so much for taking the time to label your makeup!  I love it!


----------



## fingie (Dec 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_That is such a fabulous collection! Thank you so much for taking the time to label your makeup! I love it!_

 
Aww thanks--I'm glad you enjoyed it!  I know sometimes I wonder what certain products are so by labelling I figured that way people looking wouldn't wonder


----------



## fingie (Dec 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_i love your collection!! I used the holliday containers to store my brushes, eyeliners and shadesticks too!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_And I like how you store your lipglasses in the pigment curiositease lids upside down--thats exactly what I do--they look so pretty!!_

 
I figured this way the canisters get good use and I can see all of the colors--it was so annoying to have stuff rolling around at the bottom on my traincase, ya know?  I just love the way they look filled on my vanity


----------



## bellasera (Dec 29, 2007)

Not that big?!  You have a wonderful collection!  I like how your brushes and lippies have a place to "live"


----------



## future_MACPRO (Dec 29, 2007)

im sooo jealous right now!


----------



## mac-cakes (Dec 31, 2007)

LOVE IT.. I love the Mineralize Skinfinish the best!!! YUMM-O


----------



## fingie (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac-cakes* 

 
_LOVE IT.. I love the Mineralize Skinfinish the best!!! YUMM-O _

 
Thanks--me too!  I can't wait for MAC to release more so that I can add to my collection


----------



## Mandypaul (Jan 5, 2008)

wow i love it great collection, and i agree with loving the msf wow i want them lol


----------



## sugarglam (Jun 20, 2009)

awesome collection!!<3


----------



## Elusive21 (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice collection - especially all the pigments.


----------



## lilylibs (Jun 20, 2009)

I love your pigment collection!


----------



## plimic (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice collection!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 20, 2009)

awsome collection <3


----------



## ashizzle (Apr 8, 2010)

Very nice collection!


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 10, 2010)

I like your collection especially the pigments.


----------



## VickieG (Aug 22, 2011)

Great collection of pigments!!


----------



## geeko (Aug 24, 2011)

It's quite a sizeable collection.... Njoy your goodies!


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 1, 2011)

great collection!!!


----------

